# Aspell-es

## KikoV

Hola, para todo aquel que le interese, el diccionario aspell para español aun no se ha colado en el portage, pero podéis probarlo aqui. Os bajais el ebuild, y si  os funciona, pos dejais un comentario positivo a ser posible en ingles para ver si lo colocan en el portage.

Slt, y feliz gentooing!

----------

## Ferdy

Pues esto, que va de perlas, ahí fue mi comentario  :Wink: 

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## kikov

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Pues esto, que va de perlas, ahí fue mi comentario 
> 
> Salu2.Ferdy

 

Jeje, pos menos mal que contesta uno  :Wink: , ya taba yo asustao de ser el unico interesao en la ortografia de por aqui en gentoo :]

Nos vemos!

----------

## BaSS

Bueno por fin me lo autoasigne, me canse de esperar el permiso de Tod  :Razz: 

cuando haga un par de pruebas lo subo.

----------

